# Rackedup!!!



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

This one headed for the beach today.....120 qt. with 10 rod-holders, removable cutting board, fog-lights, 6-sand spikes and spike holder rigged and ready to go!!!














































Git'r done!!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Are those round metal rings that hold the buckets?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Dude! Nice Rack! :d


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sweet*

That's awesome.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks Barty!!! 

And SurfFish...those are 3/16 in. coated stainless cables fitted to hold the buckets...they lay down when buckets are not in...And thanks also Dogg!!! Look forward to getting ya up here soon!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

dang mike !!
saw striper steve's back porch yesterday !!!!
let me tell ya ; there were a lot of people drooling over that project 
soon


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> dang mike !!
> saw striper steve's back porch yesterday !!!!
> let me tell ya ; there were a lot of people drooling over that project
> soon


Glad ya liked it!!! Lord willin'....I'll be here when your ready!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

OMG...that is just PERFECT...


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Stripa how much...*

for bolt on bucket holders? I'm still loving mine but you know me.

pm me

Perfectly sick rack brother!


----------

